
Whatsapp encrypted voice chat is coming soon - jimschley
http://www.engadget.com/2016/03/14/whatsapp-encrypted-voice-chat-is-reportedly-coming-soon/
======
tracker1
This is why the U.S. Government's appeal to the tech/developer community
cannot be yielded to. It isn't _just_ the U.S. government at stake here. In
fact, with e2e encryption, one can go a step further and have all
communications over WebRTC channels (or similar p2p option), so that the
servers only serve for negotiation...

Open the protocols, and negotiation layers so that it can be more secure...
defer to third parties from the app (keybase.io for example) as a reference
for public keys.

In the end, there will be ways for two people to have a conversation truly
privately.

